
Show HN: My you-have-all-it-takes-to-be-a-great-mentor free Email Course - timothep
http://www.mentoring.rocks
======
timothep
I am certain everyone can be a mentor. In order to convince friends &
colleagues, I wrote a short email course about it. The goal was to show them
they already know everything they need.

I decided to make it available to everyone for free. Expect one email per week
for 8 weeks. 2 minutes reading max each. The topics brush over coaching
skills, deep listening, Socratic Questioning, introspection, etc.

I hope you'll find it interesting!

------
luckylion
Collecting email-addresses without being GDPR-compliant is not a good idea in
Europe, you might want to add a bit of legal text.

~~~
timothep
Thanks, I don't know why I didn't activate it sooner o_0

